
Mueller Wins Indictment of 12 Russian Spies for Hacking in 2016 - akhilcacharya
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-13/mueller-indicts-12-russian-spies-for-hacking-in-2016-campaign
======
justboxing
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17524575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17524575)

